# What if we LIKE the Cold?!



## arsenal (Aug 19, 2009)

I just wanted to do a quick missive about how many places I find people talking about how cold it is in Canada and how one should understand this before thinking of moving there...

I grew up in California. I have spent my life moving steadily north (arrived in Pennsylvania last year). My favorite New Years celebration in memory was spent on a bridge over the Chicago river when the temp was hovering around -5 F.

If Novosibirsk was in an English-speaking country, or if Iqaluit was a bigger city, I'd seriously consider them. As it is, Canada seems the best avenue for really getting my chill on.

Anyone else think the cold part is a draw rather than a drawback?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

There's no doubt many new immigrants find the cold, snowy winters quite disconcerting. They come thinking they know cold but quickly find out they don't know jack about Canadian winters. Winters are long in most of Canada and the only place with much relief is, of course, the very southern west coast, although winters there are very wet and miserable, much like the UK.
Involvement in winter activities is the answer but many just hunker down from November until March and gripe, whine and moan about the cold.


----------



## arsenal (Aug 19, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> Winters are long in most of Canada and the only place with much relief is, of course, the very southern west coast, although winters there are very wet and miserable, much like the UK.


You must be mistaken. Nothing is more miserable than 11 months of parched hot dryness in California. A 365-day deluge or a 12-month frost would be a welcome experience in my life these days :clap2:


----------



## fiona705 (Sep 2, 2009)

I love the cold & snow!!!! 

Instead of spending a fortune for a weeks ski holiday in Switzerland, Austria, Finland - we can now drive 30 mins to our local ski hill & ski most weekends for - if we are lucky - 4 months of the year. Last winter I got a gob as ski lift attendant so I was outside all winter & loved it.

I admit Ive only been living in Canada for 2 years so the snow is still a novelty - but at least we get a white Christmas - something I never knew in England.

regards

Fiona


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

My family and I left England on an early Novenber day , the skies were blue and the garden still full of roses and bright red poppies , we had our welcome in Canada with blowing snow and below zero temperatures , a trip to the local stores to outfit us all in typical Canadian attire and all was well . The children took to it like ducks to water , enjoying the skating and downhill sledding , my biggest suprise was what lousy drivers in the snow Canadians were , one would think it was the first snow they had encountered with cars in ditches etc . The only thing i found strange was the tendency toward the lack of 4 seasons , you only realy get 2 in Canada , bloody cold or stinking hot , although that was belied on my recent trip back , there was no summer as such , just spasmodic outbursts of sun , even the grass did not turn brown on most front lawns .


----------



## fiona705 (Sep 2, 2009)

oddball said:


> My family and I left England on an early Novenber day , the skies were blue and the garden still full of roses and bright red poppies ,
> **
> I must admit I miss the mild UK weather - just for the garden - here its 5 months under snow - cant do much gardening in that!!!!!
> 
> ...


** true again - hot & humid then 'oh my god Its -25'


----------

